
A Book of Creatures - loosetypes
https://abookofcreatures.com/
======
jmorrison
A good and talented friend of mine produced a similar book:
[https://www.amazon.com/Willoughbys-World-Wonder-Stephen-
Barn...](https://www.amazon.com/Willoughbys-World-Wonder-Stephen-
Barnwell/dp/1733964908)

Don't forget to click the "See all 9 images" link for what I hope you will
find to be a treat. (In the interest of full disclosure, I have no financial
interest in the book - however, I did buy a copy myself.)

~~~
TedDoesntTalk
Where is the “see all 9 images link?”

~~~
jmorrison
At upper-left, just under the picture of the book cover (and above the "Follow
the Author"), there are a few thumbnails and a "See all Images" hyperlink you
can click to get the typical pop-up gallery. You can see even more at his site
[https://www.antarcticaarts.com/books/WWW.html](https://www.antarcticaarts.com/books/WWW.html)

------
smusamashah
It's something like Codex Seraphinianus

~~~
cryptoquick
Now that is one trippy book! I bought one of the reprint for a friend once. I
should've kept another for myself!

------
inertiatic
This reminded me of this book I loved as a kid.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Imaginary_Beings](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Imaginary_Beings)

------
throwaway13337
A D&D monster manual makes a great coffee table book as well.

I have 3.5e on mine.

Great art and fun monsters.

------
lihaciudaniel
Good I'm goin to search in my country for "minchesko"

------
cr189
spore creatures library

